# othello is walking on the leash i'm so proud



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, good for you two!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

That's great news, texaspoodlelover! What was it you did that worked?


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

nifty said:


> That's great news, texaspoodlelover! What was it you did that worked?


I let the leash hang while he folled me around (like he always does) and i slowly picked up the leash he never really realized what was going on. Then i took it off let him follow me then had him sit and put it back on him and we walked like normal. He made me very happy and he new it


----------



## SPGem (Jul 28, 2014)

Great job, Othello ... And you! It is so cute how they just naturally love to follow us.

I have a 15 week spoo, and when we're outside for potty and play breaks, I put on her leash but most often just let her drag it. She follows me, but it gives me an extra security in case she starts getting too ambitious when it's close to nap, especially if she sees someone walking by or hears the neighbor kids out. She thinks everyone wants to meet her.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

good job tex and othello. that's team work!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So happy, I would have been to nervous to try. Glad it was short lived!


----------

